# WMGT Picks up My Network TV under the brand "My 41"



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

I found this site and it seems that WMGT is picking up My Network TV. It'll be on subchannel 41.2 and start airing on July 6.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

My TV isn't very good but then neither is NBC. It might be an improvement over what is on their main channel!


----------



## Jenna3278 (Jul 8, 2009)

whatever. I LOVE NBC, they have the best news program and they now have 7pm News. No one else has that. Oh and that little show called "America's got Talent" is on NBC AND they have the best Summer and Fall programs!


----------

